# Hazeltine Haunt



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

It's October 1st, so I started putting things up today. I found enough sections of my cemetery fence that didn't need repair, so I started there. My wife found the skulls at the dollar store and I thought they would add a nice touch as fenceposts. They were actually designed to be mini candy baskets, but I took the handles off and taped over the hole in the top after screwing them onto the posts. A bit of white paint to cover the tape and voila!

I'll add more pictures and comments as I get my display setup.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Niceee, I like the skulls on the posts!
Lookin good so far! ;D


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great start, I cant wait to see more.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

Got a LOT more done today, including wiring up two of my Light-O-Rama boxes. Each section of the rope/chain-style fence is on its own channel as is each skull. The coffin houses the fogger and chiller.



















The cemetery isn't anywhere near complete, but at least its a start.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Can't wait to see this completed. I really like the skellies on the fence.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

Just about done with the front yard, still need to add the spider to the web:










Halloween07 :: LawnMowerMan video by GPSaxophone - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v631/GPSaxophone/Halloween07/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v631/GPSaxophone/Halloween07/LawnMowerMan

Got the rest of the tombstones up:


----------

